# Payer en plusieurs fois sur l'AppleStore



## MaCinTof (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Un collegue me soutient que depuis peu, on peut payer en 10 fois sans frais sur l'AppleStore avec une simple carte de crédit
Je ne trouve pas ca sur l'appleStore.


Pouvez me confirmer, ou m'infirmer cela ?

Cordialement, et merci par avance


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai rien vu de tel non plus.

Je serais curieux de savoir aussi si c'est possible.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2009)

Ils font des crédits. Il y a une case à cocher au moment de la configuration de la machine.


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Juin 2009)

Oui mais pour les crédits c'est un autre système, je les avais appelé pour en savoir un peu plus.

En fait ils envoient des papiers avec un accord de principe, il faut leur retourner avec des justificatifs, attendre le traitement et ensuite la commande est validée.
En gros ça prend au moins 15 jours !

Par contre si on pouvait directement faire un paiement en plusieurs fois avec notre carte de crédit, là ça serait pratique.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

Sur l'AppleSTore US, il y a cette possibilité (avec des limites... uniquement valable avec une carte Juniper Visa)
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/campaigns/financeyourmac?mco=MTE3NzA

Sur l'AppleStore France, je ne vois que des propositions de crédit classique:
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/campaigns/financeyourmac?mco=MTE3NzA


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Juin 2009)

Il faudrait qu'Apple France pense éventuellement à des partenariats avec des organismes fournissant des cartes comme on en trouve sur les gros sites de VPC genre 3 Suisses, La Redoute, etc...


----------



## marc92 (10 Juin 2009)

Tu peux payer en 10 fois sans frais chez ICLG jusqu'à la fin du mois


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

marc92 a dit:


> Tu peux payer en 10 fois sans frais chez ICLG jusqu'à la fin du mois


tu veux dire avec un paiement du dizième du prix tous les 2 jours étalés du 12 au 30 juin?


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## kanak (10 Juin 2009)

Je voulais aussi payer en plusieurs fois mais en faisant une simulation hier, je n'avais pas vu ce bouton à cocher sur la page des caractéristiques.

Mais bon, si il faut attendre 15 jours, autant mettre de coté et payer en une fois.


----------



## j-j (11 Juin 2009)

marc92 a dit:


> Tu peux payer en 10 fois sans frais chez ICLG jusqu'à la fin du mois



En agence uniquement mais pas via Internet.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2009)

marc92 a dit:


> Tu peux payer en 10 fois sans frais chez ICLG jusqu'à la fin du mois



La Fnac a une offre similaire en juin pour les adhérents


----------



## domiino (11 Juin 2009)

L'offre des 10 fois sans frais est juste en effet. Valable il me semble jusqu'au 15 Juin...


----------



## kanak (11 Juin 2009)

domiino a dit:


> L'offre des 10 fois sans frais est juste en effet. Valable il me semble jusqu'au 15 Juin...



Chez Apple ? Sur l'apple store ?


----------



## surfman06 (11 Juin 2009)

Faire attention avec la fnac, hotline à mourrir et pour les assurances vol et remplacement machine à neuf (cher)....
Perso, je regrette d'avoir acheté mon mb unibody chez eux.

A chaque fois que j'ai appelé la hotline, il ne vous écoute pas, faut reformater tout court, alors que l'appel chez Apple, la personne a résolu le pb en 10 min. (heureusement que je n'ai pas voulu formater)

Pour les assurances, surtout remplacement à neuf, il cherche la petite bete, pour vous exclure, surtout ne rien dire et ne pas déroger à cette règle, je le serai pour le prochain appel si je dois les appeler.
(en plus, si t'as l'accord tu dois envoyer la machine, et t'en as au minimum pour 4 sem)

Donc conclusion achat chez apple , voir applecare en plus et là des personnes copétentes en bout de ligne.


----------



## j-j (11 Juin 2009)

surfman06 a dit:


> Faire attention avec la fnac, hotline à mourrir et pour les assurances vol et remplacement machine à neuf (cher)....
> Perso, je regrette d'avoir acheté mon mb unibody chez eux.
> 
> A chaque fois que j'ai appelé la hotline, il ne vous écoute pas, faut reformater tout court, alors que l'appel chez Apple, la personne a résolu le pb en 10 min. (heureusement que je n'ai pas voulu formater)
> ...



J'aurais voulus acheter un LED Display 24" a la Fnac avec des cheques cadeaux cultures, mais d'âpres un collègues ils ne prennent plus ce type de cheque cadeaux pour du matériel informatique.

Je vais peut-être m'orienter vers l'Apple Store, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## domiino (11 Juin 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Chez Apple ? Sur l'apple store ?




Sur l'apple store. je viens de réaliser un achat aujourd'hui même en y bénéficiant!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------




domiino a dit:


> Sur l'apple store. je viens de réaliser un achat aujourd'hui même en y bénéficiant!


 
enfin sur le site d'apple ...


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juin 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Mais bon, si il faut attendre 15 jours, autant mettre de coté et payer en une fois.



j'ai acheté mon dernier MBP par cette méthode et crois moi que ton dossier est traité en bien moins que 15 jours !!!! c'est juteux pour eux, vu les frais de crédit!!!

3 jours top chronos et Apple recevait la confirmation de financement et mon MBP était paré à l'expédition!!!


----------



## kanak (11 Juin 2009)

Ah ? Comment ca se passe alors ? Justificatifs ect


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Juin 2009)

bin de mémoire oui, t'as un dossier bien lourdaud à remplir, avec un tas de trucs à fournir, justif de domicile, RIB, fiche de paye, etc... tu balances un coup de fil à Sofinco genre "c'est pressé, j'en ai besoin pour mes études je pars à l'étranger" et crois moi que ton dossier va aller très très vite...ou alors j'ai eu un gros coup de bol...


----------



## kanak (11 Juin 2009)

Merci pour l'info mais je ne suis pas sure de vouloir faire ca.... Les papiers, c'est ca qui me gonfle


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Juin 2009)

bi fonce alors puisque tu veux pas prendre 10 minutes pour faire le dossier...


----------

